# Document Check List for Cananda Immigration



## Fahad Baig (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi,
My Name is Fahad and i want to apply for Canada immigration. I have some Questions. i am related to IT field

1) From where i get the Document Checklist?
2) When the new policy for Canada immigration will due?
3) Any idea will IT be included in up cumming policy?

Regards,
Fahad


----------

